

How do you learn Chinese online? - Pbyte


======
inspiredworlds
There's a range of options out there. These are some of the ones I've used /
encountered

\- from podcasts: Chinesepod \- eChineselearning: skype lessons \- Livemocha:
connect with people from China and get them to help you out with
exercises/voices \- M&MX: <http://www.mandmx.com> Awesome comics and learn
Chinese blog posts \- Confused laowai: confusedlaowai.com

I'm also the founder of a mobile app called Mandarin Madness which helps you
learn Chinese. Its a fun and engaging way to learn. Also, one of the most
simple ways to start learning even if you are a beginner. Check it out here:
<http://www.mandarinmadness.com>. I'd love to get your feedback! Contact me
here: hello at nativetongue dot com for more info.

~~~
Pbyte
I'll take a look. Thanks

------
fezzl
English-Chinese dictionary: <http://www.chinese-tools.com>

Chinese idiom dictionary: <http://www.zdic.net/>

Chinese character stroke order dictionary:
<http://www.visualmandarin.com/tools/chinese-stroke-order/>

Traditional to Simplified Chinese translator: <http://www.vifo.com.cn/fanti/>

Chinese pinyin romanizer: <http://translate.google.com>

------
trevelyan
popupchinese.com

~~~
kxxoling
Just good，not perfect。

~~~
trevelyan
how would you improve it, honest question?

